
I like to read  ALL Hackernews Comments. - antonioevans
Can we put in place a way of collapsing the first comment. It&#x27;s so hard to read them by scrolling.  Reddit has the - + and it&#x27;s not optimal but a better system then we have here.
======
WestCoastJustin
There is a firefox greasemonkey script called "Hacker News Threadify" [1],
which claims to do just what you want. It works pretty well too.

[1]
[http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/110317](http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/110317)

~~~
antonioevans
but this is an inherent feature on all forum type sites. Should we all install
separate scripts for each webpage we visit?

~~~
AsymetricCom
No, only the ones you want to unilaterally change.

------
Fuzzwah
If you use chrome, I can recommend the Hacker News Enhancement Suite
extension:

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-
enhanc...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-
enhancement-s/bappiabcodbpphnojdiaddhnilfnjmpm)

~~~
antonioevans
just installed. Now Hackernews is readable. Thanks Fuzz!

------
angersock
Collapsible comments have looked liked garbage on every site on which I've
seen them used. I think having flat, always-open comments on our threads is
actually a much better way of doing things.

~~~
sandyarmstrong
Really? I find it makes it incredibly hard to follow a conversation. With no
layering visuals or collapsing feature, large threads with multiple replies
become very confusing.

I'm glad somebody pointed to the greasemonkey script to add collapsing. I
expect it will make my use of HN much more pleasant.

------
hayksaakian
I think it's fine as it is. I'd prefer it to be unwieldy, as to discourage
overly meta discussions.

Like others mentioned, you specifically are not at a loss because someone
wrote a script to solve it.

------
oobey
I agree, I think this would help reduce a lot of clutter, and I think it is a
feature that should be standard in comment systems.

------
gpjt
I was so hoping that this was someone showing off their realtime Hacker News
comments firehose page.

------
davewasthere
Yeah, that whole scrolling thing is so tricky.

You'd seriously rather click than scroll? Strange idea of easier...

~~~
danneu
Collapsing becomes useful when nested comments have many siblings.

It is indeed easier to collapse a tree of comments and read the next sibling
than to scroll through many comments looking for a specific indentation level.

